# The thought of ordering food through UE/DD/PM grosses me out a little



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Whoever creates a system to seal and secure my food from restaurant to home/business gets my business. It could be easy as using good "stickers" to seal the bag properly, or even creating custom made packaging and selling them at cost to restaurants.. The logo would be helpful to brand image and offset the cost and could include coupons or something. Not to mention satisfying the paranoid customers like me. 

As it stands, the thought of my food being opened and picked at grosses me out so much I can't imagine using any of these services regularly except under extreme circumstances with no other choice. 

Yes, I am a driver. No, I do not even open the bag to check the order. Why haven't they thought of this idea from day 1?


----------



## Lady Driver LBC (May 15, 2017)

McDonald's does this with Uber Eats in Los Angeles.

I've ordered from all the above with no issues. I'd be more worried about who's actually preparing my food more so than who's delivering it, if I cared one way or another.


----------



## resd79 (Sep 14, 2015)

I'd like to have some faith that people won't touch my food. It has never crossed my mind that a UE/DD/GH driver would do anything to my/ someone else's food. Plus... restaurant drivers could just as well throw a snot rocket, spit in your food, drop some pubes and you might not even know it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't pick up at fast food places when delivering food. But I can't imagine picking up an ubereats order from McDonald's without eating a few fries. It's not as if I'll lose out on a tip or anything...


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

resd79 said:


> I'd like to have some faith that people won't touch my food. It has never crossed my mind that a UE/DD/GH driver would do anything to my/ someone else's food. Plus... restaurant drivers could just as well throw a snot rocket, spit in your food, drop some pubes and you might not even know it.





Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't pick up at fast food places when delivering food. But I can't imagine picking up an ubereats order from McDonald's without eating a few fries. It's not as if I'll lose out on a tip or anything...


See "FuzzyElvis"'s post above ^ There is also a "lady" (Not LADYDRIVERLBC) who posted exactly the same thing previously regarding MCD's fries. Guess I'm not paranoid if it's true. Stay the hell outta my food, BRO! HAHA, you are joking though, RIGHT?!


----------



## resd79 (Sep 14, 2015)

Chris1973 said:


> See "FuzzyElvis"'s post above ^ There is also a "lady" (Not LADYDRIVERLBC) who posted exactly the same thing previously regarding MCD's fries. Guess I'm not paranoid if it's true. Stay the hell outta my food, BRO! HAHA, you are joking though, RIGHT?!


Lol I mean.... McDonald fries are evil. I can't argue with that. I won't judge if Fuzzyelvis or others ate all the fries.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Postmates want us to keep the food in the bag, and only get it out when giving to the customer...But, yeah, who knows?

The only delivery I've ever ordered, in my life, was Pizza Hut. Pizzas just aren't as crispy when they come out of a bag...they're way better, out of the oven. So, if you do order delivery...put your pizza back in the oven for 10 min. It may get a little well done, but it will get that oven crispyness back. This goes for takeout too, or anytime the pizza's been sitting for a bit. Steam makes them soggy.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I used GrubHub once. I got it like a $5 discount.

I understand what you're saying about disgusting. I put more trust into the restaurant employee to have their hands washed to keep the food types separated Cheese's away from meat prepared foods below raw foods. I know people. We don't wash wash your hands as much as we should. I personally don't have a sink in my car but I have food handlers card and know I'm supposed to be washing my hands more than often. But I I sit in the car

The main Health concern I would have are the drivers.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You can't pick at burritos, which is what I tend to order.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't pick up at fast food places when delivering food. But *I can't imagine picking up an ubereats order from McDonald's without eating a few fries.* It's not as if I'll lose out on a tip or anything...


Seriously?
Are you friggin' kidding me?
You are joking, right?
Please do tell me that is a joke, please do.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

sidemouse said:


> Seriously?
> Are you friggin' kidding me?
> You are joking, right?
> Please do tell me that is a joke, please do.


I think they are joking but still not 100% sure. I have the darkest sense of humor out there, but I would never joke about hurting children, animals, or screwing with people's food. Thats's about it, in that order.


----------



## TWC (Oct 16, 2017)

Like the previous poster, the McDonalds restaurants that I pick up from put everything in a large brown paper bag with the Ubereats logo on it and then seal it with a few stickers. The lazier worker sometimes don't do it, but most of the time McDonalds seals the bag.

I also pick up from a place called Wingfest. They will typically place the orders in large paper bags and staple the bags shut. They also write the customer name and order number on the outside, which is awesome when handling stacked orders.

I wish more places would "seal" the food like this.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

I doubt it has anything to do with this thread, but more and more restaurants seem to be tamper proofing their bags in my area these days. From tying a stupid knot in a cheap black or white plastic handles, to stapling a logo'd paper bag. It disgusts me how cheap some joints are, someone orders $50 of food and they put it in a cheap black plastic bag like the ones used for beer at a convenience store. Presentation is a big part of serving good food, cheap bastards ruin the experience to save a dime literally.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Chris1973 said:


> I doubt it has anything to do with this thread, but more and more restaurants seem to be tamper proofing their bags in my area these days. From tying a stupid knot in a cheap black or white plastic handles, to stapling a logo'd paper bag. It disgusts me how cheap some joints are, someone orders $50 of food and they put it in a cheap black plastic bag like the ones used for beer at a convenience store. Presentation is a big part of serving good food, cheap bastards ruin the experience to save a dime literally.


I like it when it's stapled shut.. if something is missing or wrong it's on the restaurant. I just deliver and verbally confirm the order.


----------

